# Flounder and Rays?



## ihuntcatahoula (May 6, 2013)

Can we shoot rays and flounder in GA. Got a friend in Brunswick that is setting up a flounder boat and I would like to stick some if it is legal.


----------



## BigSwole (May 6, 2013)

Yes AFAIK you can, its a ton of fun. 

I've been down in gulf shores and had a blast!


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (May 7, 2013)

BigSwole said:


> Yes AFAIK you can, its a ton of fun.
> 
> I've been down in gulf shores and had a blast!



Yeah but gulf shores is Alabama. Is it legal in Ga on our little bit of ocean front property.


----------



## Hard Core (May 7, 2013)

I believe anything you can spearfish for in Georgia you can bowfish for. I would just call down to the local DNR and ask them. I had a question on duck hunting a spot and they were really helpful and said "sure you can, go get em'". The tides are really tricky on our coast it would be great to see some though. Good luck


----------



## markland (May 8, 2013)

As far as I know GA has no saltwater bowfishing regulations so I would contact the DNR for clarification, but from what I understand anything that is not listed as a gamefish can be shot with a bow.  No reds, but just about everything else.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (May 8, 2013)

Called DNR and was told that you can bow fish any non game fish species but they have to meet the min/max size requirement for the species you are fishing for.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 10, 2013)

Man that would be an awesome trip.  Id love to stick some of them big rays.


----------



## FOD (May 14, 2013)

ihuntcatahoula said:


> Called DNR and was told that you can bow fish any non game fish species but they have to meet the min/max size requirement for the species you are fishing for.



Told me the same thing,and there are no "inshore" game fish in Georgia.They've been trying to get reds on the list but as of right now it hasn't happened.Me personally,I leave them alone because of the "slot",but flounder are alot of fun with a bow,as well as sheepshead and trout,just be mindful of the size.If there's any doubt,let it swim.


----------



## tylert27 (May 17, 2013)

Yeah, I think hardcore is right. You should be fine bow fishing there. I know you can spearfish for sure.


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 1, 2014)

I lived in Brunswick for 2 years and I do not know how you would be able to see a flounder in that tidal muddy water let alone tell if it were large enough to shoot.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 1, 2014)

I hooked this big girl surf fishing, I would love to stick one like this. It took me 20mins just to start gaining on her.


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't know much about bow fishing the coast of Georgia but if you want to shoot some rays and fish if you are going to be in Panama City beach this summer call Jeff at fish hunter enterprise. I have been out with him a few times and it's a ton of fun plus he is a super guy.


----------

